# Mark 1 Drilling machine



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking for advice for a friend who is considering a drill press. its a mark 1 drilling machine says it was made in Taiwan. Model #C114X.

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/tls/3831087123.html

Anybody have an opinion about this? Thank you, very much, guys. 

Chuck Barnett


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like it's in the same class as a Harbor Freight. I wouldn't pay more than $100. for it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

It's missing two features that's important in a woodworking shop. 1) quill lock and 2) depth stop. There are better drill presses for less money.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

He ended up giving $100 for the drill press. ...Makes me feel pretty smug about the old craftsman I got for the same money a month ago.


----------



## Phil Hill (Apr 28, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but in case someone is looking at a used one...



SeniorSitizen said:


> It's missing two features that's important in a woodworking shop. 1) quill lock and 2) depth stop. There are better drill presses for less money.


Not true. I have one. It has both a quill lock and a depth stop and a built in light. They are built into the handle mechanism and is a lot more handy than the lock nut system. It is a good solid machine. Not sure you'll find a better machine for less money.


----------



## DanB8 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, I recently came across a Mark 1 drilling machine model C112X. Was wondering if anyone might know how to get a manual for it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

